# Aer Lingus cancellation due to illness



## snowy (9 Dec 2011)

my aunt was due to fly to uk for christmas but was just diagonised with cancer and is to start chemo next week . the hospital said theyd write a letter stating the facts but I cant get through to AL to find out where to send the request

Were hoping to get her a full refund not just the taxes less admin fee due to the circumstances 

has anyone any advice  or experiance of this to share ?


----------



## priscilla (9 Dec 2011)

Hi Snowy,

Sorry to hear about your aunt.
 Aer Lingus will only return taxes regardless of why you cannot travel. She will have to cancel the flight and they will return her fees. If your aunt has travel insurance she will be able to claim the remaining  cost of the flight once she shows proof of cancellation but if she has an excess on her policy it may not be worthwhile, I suppose it depends on how much she paid for the ticket.
Best wishes,
Priscilla.


----------



## browtal (2 Jan 2012)

Hello, 
Your aunt would be allowed to rebook the flight at another time, the cost I think is €30 per leg of journey. 
Alternatively she could transfer the flight and name another person, again there is a fee and I think this is a hefty fee and may not be worth while.
Sorry to hear the bad news but hope she will make a full recovery.  Browtal


----------

